# Access or extract usefull media from corrupt .wmv and.avi files?



## chromx (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,

in 2011 i made some video recordings on my computer, which i saved some in AVI and some in WMV format. Unfortunately i formatted the harddrive a few years after, and also i stored some other data, like 20 gb out of 160 on it after the formatting, and now im trying to get any usefull images or even the whole video back.

when searching for lost data with recovery programs, recently i used recuva, i find the 3 files, including size information (2x wmv -> 35mb, 1300mb, avi -> 2600 mb) and it even says the data has not been overwritten and is in excellent status to recover, so i successfully recovered the files, but i cant open them with any player vlc included. I also tried to convert the files to other formats with vlc and other programs but the result is a 0byte file that cant be played either.

So i tried to analyse the file format with TrID and found out that there is no match with any known file extension.

I am able to open the files with Hex Editor, and the Avi file definetly missing the normal RIFF header, so it doesnt appears to be an avi at all. 

So now my question, is there any way to extract informations out of those files, i mean the files are huge and theres loads of data written in it, even tho the hex entrys doesnt make sense to me. 

i was thinking of recompiling it somehow, or if there is a programm that conversts hex code sections in any usefull other informations, like jpg or other formats..

So yea and repairing the files with a vast amount of tools for either wmv or avi files failed aswell, since they dont recognize the files as media files at all.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, 
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could see about re-encoding them with a tool such as this one:

https://handbrake.fr/


----------



## chromx (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey, Thanks for that quick reply, i tried it but unfortunately handbrake wasnt able to recognize those files either, also tried to restore them with r-studio now, but doesnt work. I start to think the files may have been corrupt allready when saved there, cuz there is a possibility that i recovered them allready once in 2013 from another hard drive, but i just cant remember. 
Here is the log from Handbrake:


```
HandBrake 1.0.3 (2017022500) - 64bit
OS: Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.15063.0 - 64bit
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
Ram: 8082 MB, 
GPU Information:
  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - 21.21.13.7654
  Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 - 21.20.16.4534
Screen: 1920x1080
Temp Dir: C:\Users\chrom\AppData\Local\Temp\
Install Dir: D:\Programme\HandBrake
Data Dir: C:\Users\chrom\AppData\Roaming\HandBrake Team\HandBrake\1.0.3.0

-------------------------------------------

[13:27:21] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[13:27:21] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[13:27:21] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[13:27:21] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[13:27:22] hb_init: starting libhb thread
[13:27:49] hb_init: starting libhb thread

 # Starting Scan ...

[13:27:49] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
[13:27:49]  - Intel microarchitecture Skylake
[13:27:49]  - logical processor count: 8
[13:27:49] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
[13:27:49]  - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.19 (minimum: 1.3)
[13:27:49]  - H.264 encoder: yes
[13:27:49]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:27:49]     - capabilities (hardware):  breftype icq+la+i+downs vsinfo opt1 opt2+mbbrc+extbrc+trellis+ib_adapt+nmpslice
[13:27:49]  - H.265 encoder: yes
[13:27:49]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:27:49]     - capabilities (hardware):  bpyramid vsinfo opt1
[13:27:49] hb_scan: path=D:\Alte Festplatten\110611-000615.wmv, title_index=0
udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image D:\Alte Festplatten\110611-000615.wmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
[13:27:49] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[13:27:49] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[13:27:50] hb_stream_open: open D:\Alte Festplatten\110611-000615.wmv failed
[13:27:50] scan: unrecognized file type
[13:27:50] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)

 # Scan Finished ...

[13:28:19] hb_init: starting libhb thread

 # Starting Scan ...

[13:28:19] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
[13:28:19]  - Intel microarchitecture Skylake
[13:28:19]  - logical processor count: 8
[13:28:19] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
[13:28:19]  - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.19 (minimum: 1.3)
[13:28:19]  - H.264 encoder: yes
[13:28:19]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:28:19]     - capabilities (hardware):  breftype icq+la+i+downs vsinfo opt1 opt2+mbbrc+extbrc+trellis+ib_adapt+nmpslice
[13:28:19]  - H.265 encoder: yes
[13:28:19]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:28:19]     - capabilities (hardware):  bpyramid vsinfo opt1
[13:28:19] hb_scan: path=D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-095150.avi, title_index=0
udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-095150.avi
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
[13:28:19] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[13:28:19] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[mp3 @ 000002cb83fb8e80] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cb83fb8e80] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cb83fb8e80] Header missing
.
.
.
Input #0, mp3, from 'D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-095150.avi':
  Duration: 18:55:31.85, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 320 kb/s
    Stream #0:0: Audio: mp1
      48000 Hz, stereo, s16p, 320 kb/s
[13:28:20] hb_stream_open: open D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-095150.avi failed
[13:28:20] scan: unrecognized file type
[13:28:20] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)

 # Scan Finished ...

[13:28:34] hb_init: starting libhb thread

 # Starting Scan ...

[13:28:34] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
[13:28:34]  - Intel microarchitecture Skylake
[13:28:34]  - logical processor count: 8
[13:28:34] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
[13:28:34]  - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.19 (minimum: 1.3)
[13:28:34]  - H.264 encoder: yes
[13:28:34]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:28:34]     - capabilities (hardware):  breftype icq+la+i+downs vsinfo opt1 opt2+mbbrc+extbrc+trellis+ib_adapt+nmpslice
[13:28:34]  - H.265 encoder: yes
[13:28:34]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:28:34]     - capabilities (hardware):  bpyramid vsinfo opt1
[13:28:34] hb_scan: path=D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv, title_index=0
udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
[13:28:34] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[13:28:34] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[mp3 @ 000002cbfa439220] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cbfa439220] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cbfa439220] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cbfa439220] Header missing
.
.
.
Input #0, mp3, from 'D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv':
  Duration: 00:30:00.39, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 160 kb/s
    Stream #0:0: Audio: mp2
      11025 Hz, stereo, s16p, 160 kb/s
[13:28:35] hb_stream_open: open D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv failed
[13:28:35] scan: unrecognized file type
[13:28:35] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)

 # Scan Finished ...

[13:29:07] hb_init: starting libhb thread

 # Starting Scan ...

[13:29:07] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
[13:29:07]  - Intel microarchitecture Skylake
[13:29:07]  - logical processor count: 8
[13:29:07] Intel Quick Sync Video support: yes
[13:29:07]  - Intel Media SDK hardware: API 1.19 (minimum: 1.3)
[13:29:07]  - H.264 encoder: yes
[13:29:07]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:29:07]     - capabilities (hardware):  breftype icq+la+i+downs vsinfo opt1 opt2+mbbrc+extbrc+trellis+ib_adapt+nmpslice
[13:29:07]  - H.265 encoder: yes
[13:29:07]     - preferred implementation: hardware (any)
[13:29:07]     - capabilities (hardware):  bpyramid vsinfo opt1
[13:29:07] hb_scan: path=D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv, title_index=0
udfread ERROR: ECMA 167 Volume Recognition failed
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:274: failed opening UDF image D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\index.bdmv
src/libbluray/disc/disc.c:352: error opening file BDMV\BACKUP\index.bdmv
[13:29:07] bd: not a bd - trying as a stream/file instead
libdvdnav: Using dvdnav version 5.0.1
libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
libdvdread:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed
libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
libdvdnav: vm: failed to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
[13:29:07] dvd: not a dvd - trying as a stream/file instead
[mp3 @ 000002cb8827d8c0] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cb8827d8c0] Header missing
[mp3 @ 000002cb8827d8c0] Header missing
.
.
.
Input #0, mp3, from 'D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv':
  Duration: 00:30:00.39, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 160 kb/s
    Stream #0:0: Audio: mp2
      11025 Hz, stereo, s16p, 160 kb/s
[13:29:08] hb_stream_open: open D:\Alte Festplatten\110531-094413.wmv failed
[13:29:08] scan: unrecognized file type
[13:29:08] libhb: scan thread found 0 valid title(s)

 # Scan Finished ...
```


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, let me say that as you were using the drive after the format, the data is very likely corrupted (ie: gone - can't be fixed).

Second, recovery programs will often find and "recover" files that are not useable. This is a by product of how they function. They don't verify the data in the files. They simply look for the FAT (File Allocation Table) entries (and other methods depending on the program and recovery type used) that denote where the data was stored and assemble a file. (*NOTE that I stated "a" file. If the drive has had data written to it after a file was deleted, then the data stored in the locations used to assemble the file now contain other information not related to that file, thus you get a non working file).

As your analysis has confirmed, the files aren't in a valid format. So it's safe to say they are just random data labeled as a file by the recovery program.

So it's not that the files are corrupt, it's that they are not valid files. You can try using different recovery software. TestDisk is free and often recommended here. I use EaseUS Data Recovery.


----------

